

Facebook apparently down in several countries worldwide - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/10/11/facebook-apparently-down-in-several-countries-worldwide-including-italy-germany-france-and-more/

======
keammo1
Why is @AnonymousOwn3r receiving press again? When he claimed to have "hacked"
Godaddy, the source code he released was actually from some open source
project.

Seems like irresponsible/sensationalist journalism to print his claim without
anything to back it up.

------
iamandrus
That hacker is claiming to be attacking Facebook and bringing it down using a
CSRF attack. Sounds like crap to me, it was probably just a problem with DNS
or something.

~~~
damncabbage
There may be a CSRF attack, but probably completely unrelated:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19832043>

------
stephengillie
_So far, we have received reports from Austria, Czech Republic, Denmark,
Italy, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Norway, Romania, Spain, Sweden, and
Turkey._

The reports look localized to Europe and parts of northwestern Middle East,
but doesn't include the British Isles. This could be just network disruptions
or routing issues between the European mainland and Dublin.

------
sergiotapia
I can confirm that Google, Facebook and some other websites are being wonky
for the past two days now here in Bolivia. It's as if the DNS wiring is messed
up.

Some websites load normally (fast) and Google, Facebook and others are just
getting timeout errors on both Firefox and Chrome.

